

The teen who auctioned 10% of her income for a startup investment may not exist - bmmayer1
http://venturebeat.com/2013/04/19/sarah-hanson-the-19-year-old-teen-who-auctioned-10-of-her-income-for-a-125k-startup-investment-may-not-exist/#RE4HhFGZZuQ4YBlT.99

======
harlox
Sounds like VB did 10x more research for this article than their original.
Preventative measures (i.e. real journalism) would have avoided the need for
this awkward band-aid.

------
t0
If it sounds too good to be true, it probably is.

